#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Vientiane - Best Place to Stay?

## dirtydog

Rue Francois Ngin Road is a small road that runs between Fa Ngoum Road (which runs alongside the Mekong River in Vientiane) and Setthatirath Road, this is probably the best place to get dropped off by your tuk tuk if this is your first time in Vientiane and you don't want them getting commission, within 200 meters there are about 20 guesthouses and hotels so there is plenty of choice.

If you follow Fa Ngoum Road to the East within a couple of hundred meters you will come to Nalinthone Guesthouse and also Mongkol Guesthouse, this is probably the worst direction for amount of places to stay, going West will bring you to the good food places like Nazims Indian Restaurant, the Tex Mex Restaurant, there is also a small Thai restaurant on one of the corners if you have brought a Thai with you, the most well known hotel here is the LV City Riverine Hotel with rooms starting at 25$ US, you will also see The Orchid Guesthouse and Intercity Hotel, but lets have a look down Rue Francois Ngin Road.






The Tai Pan is down on the right and has a dining room and bar, swimming pool and health club, their rates begin at $50.00US per day including breakfast.

*Tai pan*



Full Moon Cafe has lots of plants and greenery.



The Ban Lao Restaurant and Beer Garden looked quite nice.





Lao Sakonh GuestHouse is a cheapy one.



What was a bit of a shock was finding this place about 100meters down the road, The Hare and Hound, a part of England on a French named street.



Can't see the chalkboard on this picture, but they got things like fish and chips at 45,000kip, thats just under 200baht or 7$, also got cornish pasties, steak and kidney pies and bangers and mash.







Also has real cheap guesthouses like Mimi Guest house for around 200baht per night.



Of course staying in this area during the rainy season isn't such a good idea if the Mekong river is high, it flooded a few weeks ago.





They did sandbag it all, it just wasn't done quite high enough  :Sad:

----------


## stickmansucks

This old thread is still in good position in google but things have changed a lot since.

----------


## The Hermit

there is no shortage of guest houses. Most basicly the same.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Try LV Riverine Hotel right on the river...Small place with nice ambience...Large massage area downstairs...

Get a Deluxe Room...It's worth it...

----------

